# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  "inevitable"

## Asymptote

This is a short story that poured out of me on a whim. I suppose it sprang out of a desire to take a traditional science fiction theme and twist it around. 

Inevitable

This is the description that shows up on Fictionpress: "The human race is finally forced to acknowledge that there are some confrontations that it simply cannot win."

Please, let me know what you think&#33;

----------

